# CLOSED



## 2coolgamer (Dec 25, 2015)

No longer accepting orders,but I will do this again and am more than happy to notify you when I am 
Am in need of some tbt to get some collectibles!
These are the rates ~
4tbt-1 million igb
8Tbt-5 million igb
16tbt-10 million igb
24 tbt-15 million igb
32 tbt-20 million igb
40tbt-35 million igb
48tbt-40 million igb
Current orders-
40 million igb-DerwinLV (Delivered)
40 million igb-mimihime (Delivered)
20 million igb-Juniaex(never replied)
40 million igb-deoxys1998(delivered)
40 million-igbHalfmoonie(delivered)
40 million igb-The Peanut Butter Fish(never replied)
40 million igb-Panduhh(delivered)
40million igb-AThebuoy42(delivered)
40million igb-RejectionyheHedgie(delivered)
40 million igb-Blythetastic(delivered)
20 million igb- ieRwazZ(Never replied)
15million igb-Sjokolade(Never replied)
40 million igb-Minni(Delivered)
40 million igb-otomatoe(Delivered)
40 million igb-Glittermist(Delivered)
40 million igb-Grace12(Delivered)
8 million igb-Amilee(messaged)
40 million igb-WordCutouts(messaged)
40 million igb-OfficiallyCupcakes
10 million igb-enders
30 million igb-ThrillingPrince
40 million igb-PainChri589
40 million igb-Mimihime
40 million igb-Konan224
40 million igb-Melodee123
10 million igb-jessicailiana
I message two people at a time and deliver to the 1st person to reply. Please have patience, I am very busy but still wanted to do this. I have two shops so its a lot on me. Don't be concerned if I haven't messaged you yet. That just means I haven't gotten through the orders before you. The board above will tell you how many people are before you and to give you an idea of how long you will have to wait,I mostly do one delivery per day. See you soon and thanks for reading through the rules!
Tips are greatly appreciated!


----------



## DerwinLV (Dec 25, 2015)

Can I buy 40 million igb for 48 tbt?


----------



## Llust (Dec 25, 2015)

can i have 40m igb for 48 tbt? thank you so much for doing this


----------



## 2coolgamer (Dec 25, 2015)

DerwinLV said:


> Can I buy 40 million igb for 48 tbt?



Sure! Can you give me till tomorrow? Am kinda busy today


----------



## Juniaex (Dec 25, 2015)

32 tbt for 20mil please :3


----------



## 2coolgamer (Dec 25, 2015)

mimihime said:


> can i have 40m igb for 48 tbt? thank you so much for doing this



Sure! Would you mind trading later today or tomorrow? Am kinda busy today getting stuff ready for tonight

- - - Post Merge - - -



Juniaex said:


> 32 tbt for 20mil please :3



Sure! Would it be fine to trade tomorrow?


----------



## DerwinLV (Dec 25, 2015)

2coolgamer said:


> Sure! Can you give me till tomorrow? Am kinda busy today



That's fine! We can trade tomorrow


----------



## 2coolgamer (Dec 25, 2015)

DerwinLV said:


> That's fine! We can trade tomorrow


Great! Thank you


----------



## deoxys1998 (Dec 25, 2015)

40 tbt for 35 million please


----------



## 2coolgamer (Dec 25, 2015)

deoxys1998 said:


> 40 tbt for 35 million please



Sure! I'll message you tomorrow when I am ready


----------



## Llust (Dec 25, 2015)

2coolgamer said:


> Sure! Would you mind trading later today or tomorrow? Am kinda busy today getting stuff ready for tonight



sounds good. just let me know when we can trade c:
if we start today then we might have to just do half then do the rest later because i dont think i'll have much time (less than four hours) to trade due to christmas and everything


----------



## halfmoonie (Dec 25, 2015)

40 million pleasee!


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Dec 25, 2015)

Can I get 40 million bells for 48TBT please?


----------



## Panduhh (Dec 26, 2015)

Can i get 40 million for 48 TBT please? I do have to work today so I will be home by 7pm central time tonight.


----------



## deoxys1998 (Dec 26, 2015)

Can I upgrade to the 40 million deal? My total will then be 48 tbt.


----------



## 2coolgamer (Dec 26, 2015)

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> Can I get 40 million bells for 48TBT please?





Panduhh said:


> Can i get 40 million for 48 TBT please? I do have to work today so I will be home by 7pm central time tonight.





deoxys1998 said:


> Can I upgrade to the 40 million deal? My total will then be 48 tbt.





halfmoonie said:


> 40 million pleasee!



I'll notify you all when I have time to deliver! I will start from who first ordered and out!
And yes,I can upgrade yours to 40 mil


----------



## ATheBuoy42 (Dec 26, 2015)

_*I'll give you 48 tbt for 40mil igb. :3*_


----------



## RejectiontheHedgie (Dec 26, 2015)

20 million please?


----------



## Panduhh (Dec 26, 2015)

2coolgamer said:


> I'll notify you all when I have time to deliver! I will start from who first ordered and out!
> And yes,I can upgrade yours to 40 mil



Great! Thanks !


----------



## 2coolgamer (Dec 27, 2015)

ATheBuoy42 said:


> _*I'll give you 48 tbt for 40mil igb. :3*_





RejectiontheHedgie said:


> 20 million please?



OK I'll add your names to the list and message you when I havetime to deliver!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Panduhh said:


> Great! Thanks !



No problem


----------



## Blythetastic (Dec 28, 2015)

Hey, I'd like to do 48 tbt for 40 million igb, if you're still doing so.


----------



## ieRWaZz (Dec 28, 2015)

I'd like to trade 32tbt for 20million


----------



## Sjokolade (Dec 28, 2015)

Can I trade 24TBT for 15 million please?


----------



## Minni (Dec 28, 2015)

48 tbt for 40 mill igb please


----------



## 2coolgamer (Dec 28, 2015)

Blythetastic said:


> Hey, I'd like to do 48 tbt for 40 million igb, if you're still doing so.





ieRWaZz said:


> I'd like to trade 32tbt for 20million





Sjokolade said:


> Can I trade 24TBT for 15 million please?





Minni said:


> 48 tbt for 40 mill igb please


Sure! I'll add you all to the list and get back to you as soon as possible! ^~^


----------



## otomatoe (Dec 28, 2015)

May I have the 48tbt for 40 million igb please?


----------



## 2coolgamer (Dec 28, 2015)

otomatoe said:


> May I have the 48tbt for 40 million igb please?



Sure! I'mm message you when I have time to deliver! ^~^


----------



## Glittermist (Dec 28, 2015)

Hello c: If you're still doing this, could I possibly buy 40 million bells for 48 TBT? If so, thanks a bunch c:


----------



## Grace12 (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi if you're still doing this can I do 48tbt for 40million?


----------



## 2coolgamer (Dec 28, 2015)

Glittermist said:


> Hello c: If you're still doing this, could I possibly buy 40 million bells for 48 TBT? If so, thanks a bunch c:





Grace12 said:


> Hi if you're still doing this can I do 48tbt for 40million?



Sure! I'll add your names to the list and message you when I can deliver!


----------



## Amilee (Dec 28, 2015)

hi c: can we do  8Tbt-5 million igb?
i just need some igb for my restarted town c: thank you!


----------



## 2coolgamer (Dec 28, 2015)

Amilee said:


> hi c: can we do  8Tbt-5 million igb?
> i just need some igb for my restarted town c: thank you!



Sure can! I'll message you when I can deliver!


----------



## wordcutouts (Dec 29, 2015)

I'll take 40 million for 48 TBT! This is awesome!


----------



## 2coolgamer (Dec 29, 2015)

wordcutouts said:


> I'll take 40 million for 48 TBT! This is awesome!



Great! I'll message you in a few days about delivery!


----------



## reyy (Dec 29, 2015)

hmu with 40 million bells please for 48tbt
thank bruh


----------



## scotch (Dec 29, 2015)

10mil, plz.


----------



## thrillingprince (Dec 29, 2015)

can i do 40TBT for 35mil?


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Dec 29, 2015)

I'll take 40 million! Haven't been on ACNL for waaaay too long! Thanks!


----------



## 2coolgamer (Dec 29, 2015)

OfficiallyCupcakes said:


> hmu with 40 million bells please for 48tbt
> thank bruh





enders said:


> 10mil, plz.





thrillingprince said:


> can i do 40TBT for 35mil?





painchri589 said:


> I'll take 40 million! Haven't been on ACNL for waaaay too long! Thanks!



Sure! Added all of you to the list! ^~^


----------



## Llust (Dec 29, 2015)

hello again c: not sure if you accept multiple orders, but i'd like to buy 10mil igb


----------



## 2coolgamer (Dec 29, 2015)

mimihime said:


> hello again c: not sure if you accept multiple orders, but i'd like to buy 10mil igb



Sure! As long as you don't mind waiting in line! ^~^


----------



## Llust (Dec 29, 2015)

2coolgamer said:


> Sure! As long as you don't mind waiting in line! ^~^



alright c: just letting you know that i'll be available until around three more hours


----------



## Pusheen (Dec 29, 2015)

I can give you 48 tbt for 40mill


----------



## wordcutouts (Dec 29, 2015)

2coolgamer said:


> Great! I'll message you in a few days about delivery!



Great! Thank you.


----------



## 2coolgamer (Dec 30, 2015)

mimihime said:


> alright c: just letting you know that i'll be available until around three more hours



OK 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Konan224 said:


> I can give you 48 tbt for 40mill



Sure! I'll add you to the list.

- - - Post Merge - - -



wordcutouts said:


> Great! Thank you.



No problem! Thank you for placing an order! ^~^


----------



## aleshapie (Dec 30, 2015)

Holy crap! This is driving the rates up to a crazy extreme of like 40-50 mil IGB to 100 TBT! How does one EARN that many IGB?!


----------



## 2coolgamer (Dec 30, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> Holy crap! This is driving the rates up to a crazy extreme of like 40-50 mil IGB to 100 TBT! How does one EARN that many IGB?!



Lol! Sorry,can't give away my secret


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Dec 30, 2015)

Yay! I'm on the list!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## 2coolgamer (Dec 30, 2015)

painchri589 said:


> Yay! I'm on the list!!! Thank you!!!



No problem! Thanks so much for being willing to wait


----------



## RejectiontheHedgie (Dec 30, 2015)

Can I upgrade mines to 40mil please?


----------



## Melodee123 (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi! This is amazing btw lol.
can I place an order 55tbt for 40mil IGB.


----------



## jessicailiana (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi, can I do the 16 tbt for the 10 mil bells please? c:


----------



## 2coolgamer (Dec 30, 2015)

Melodee123 said:


> Hi! This is amazing btw lol.
> can I place an order 55tbt for 40mil IGB.



It's only 48 tbt for it! ^~^ Unless of course you want to pay that much! I'dreally aappreciate it if so!
And yes! I'll place your order on the list

- - - Post Merge - - -



RejectiontheHedgie said:


> Can I upgrade mines to 40mil please?



Mkay! ^~^

- - - Post Merge - - -



jessicailiana said:


> Hi, can I do the 16 tbt for the 10 mil bells please? c:



Sure can! I'lladd your name to  the list!


----------



## Melodee123 (Dec 30, 2015)

I know. But for 40 mil. Its a steal lol. Might as well add extra tips.  make it 60tbt.


----------



## scotch (Dec 30, 2015)

Increasing my thing to 40mil. I'm going to go make the tbt.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Actually 20 mik


----------



## Flare the Magical Bear (Dec 30, 2015)

Could I have 40 mil?


----------



## 2coolgamer (Dec 30, 2015)

Melodee123 said:


> I know. But for 40 mil. Its a steal lol. Might as well add extra tips.  make it 60tbt.



Aww! That's so kind! Thank you!.

- - - Post Merge - - -



enders said:


> Increasing my thing to 40mil. I'm going to go make the tbt.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Actually 20 mik



Mkay!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flare the Magical Bear said:


> Could I have 40 mil?



Sure! •~•

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flare the Magical Bear said:


> Could I have 40 mil?



Sure! ?~?


----------



## Flare the Magical Bear (Dec 30, 2015)

Or you know what? Never mind. I can see that this is stressful.


----------



## PhantomSavage (Dec 30, 2015)

Can I get 40 million for 48 TBT?


----------



## Keres (Dec 30, 2015)

nvm


----------



## scotch (Dec 31, 2015)

20mil plz!


----------



## Jewels (Dec 31, 2015)

Hello! Can I get 40mil? Please and thank you


----------



## Poogle1093 (Dec 31, 2015)

I would love to order 40 million, please.


----------



## CuteYuYu (Dec 31, 2015)

Could i get 40 million for 48tbt? c:


----------



## BunburyBrianna (Dec 31, 2015)

I'll give you 48 TBT for 40 mil, please


----------



## Tolsi (Dec 31, 2015)

wait, im sorry, I'm new to this. So, you're saying I can give you 48 tbt bells--the bells I have on my profile, for 40million bells in the game? I wanna make sure Im being clear bc I'd like to use my bells for that ;v;


----------



## mugii (Dec 31, 2015)

24 for 15 mil please? ^^


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 1, 2016)

I feel like it's been stuck on the same person for several days now. Have you done any orders yet? Just wondering, no worries if you're just busy, haha!


----------



## 2coolgamer (Jan 1, 2016)

Tolsi said:


> wait, im sorry, I'm new to this. So, you're saying I can give you 48 tbt bells--the bells I have on my profile, for 40million bells in the game? I wanna make sure Im being clear bc I'd like to use my bells for that ;v;



Yeps! That's what it means!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Konan224 said:


> I feel like it's been stuck on the same person for several days now. Have you done any orders yet? Just wondering, no worries if you're just busy, haha!



Yes,it has been stuck on the same person. We have not been on at the same time lately.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll add all of you to the list,BTW! The huge sale is over so with this message I'll be closing.


----------



## 2coolgamer (Jan 14, 2016)

Re opened so people can stay notified on progress of deliveries. My internet is currently out and I am using data so deliveries will not be made till internet is back in.


----------



## lucitine (Jan 14, 2016)

I'd like to buy 40million if its still available~

edit: nevermind. darn, i missed it


----------



## 2coolgamer (Jan 15, 2016)

lucitine said:


> I'd like to buy 40million if its still available~
> 
> edit: nevermind. darn, i missed it



I will be doing this again very soon! I'm sorry you missed the date but I hope you can catch it the next time I do it


----------



## Lumira (Jan 15, 2016)

Next time you do this, may you VM me? I'd love to buy some IGB from you


----------



## 2coolgamer (Jan 16, 2016)

Lumira said:


> Next time you do this, may you VM me? I'd love to buy some IGB from you



Sure! I'll be doing it again probably in a few months with a tiny bit different way. (I set a price for one million and you choose the exact amount you want. I think it would work out a little better) But,I would be more than happy to notify you! ^~^


----------



## sej (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi!
Please could I buy 5 million igb for 8 tbt? 
Could we do the trade in, 20 minutes? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

ahh, i see you're rather busy!
Please can you notify me when your ready to trade?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 16, 2016)

2coolgamer said:


> Sure! I'll be doing it again probably in a few months with a tiny bit different way. (I set a price for one million and you choose the exact amount you want. I think it would work out a little better) But,I would be more than happy to notify you! ^~^



Thank you, that sounds great! ^_^


----------



## 2coolgamer (Jan 16, 2016)

Sej said:


> Hi!
> Please could I buy 5 million igb for 8 tbt?
> Could we do the trade in, 20 minutes?
> 
> ...



I'm sorry,but as I said in red print,I am no longer taking orders 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lumira said:


> Thank you, that sounds great! ^_^



No problem! Can't wait


----------



## themoustar512 (Feb 21, 2016)

ill buy 35 million bells for 35 tbt


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 21, 2016)

Ooh may I get 40 million?

EDIT: Ahh no, sorry nvm ;-;


----------



## themoustar512 (Feb 24, 2016)

Can i buy 10 million bells for 16 tbt?


----------



## 2coolgamer (Apr 21, 2016)

Guys and girls! I am so sorry!!!!! My villager who holds all my bells was deleted!!!!! I have tried gaining back my bells and don't have very many back yet  I am very sorry to everyone who ordered!!!


----------



## LunarMako (May 10, 2016)

When you are taking order again you should let me know? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oppps. NVM. Just seen you above post. ^^ 

- - - Post Merge - - -

your*


----------



## Roar (May 10, 2016)

I am interested in 40tbt-35 million igb please.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Woops sorry about the villager deletion!


----------



## 2coolgamer (May 15, 2016)

Roar said:


> I am interested in 40tbt-35 million igb please.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Woops sorry about the villager deletion!



Thank you. I feel really bad about it so I haven't been on


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (May 15, 2016)

Darn, I was excited to get my bells  That's okay. Sorry about the villager deletion thing


----------



## Okaydesuka (May 15, 2016)

Can I trade for 40 IGB?
Edit: oh, dang.


----------



## 2coolgamer (May 16, 2016)

Yeah..I am going to save up for a while and hopefully start back soon. So sorry


----------

